# Slimmest fountain pen



## Monty (Dec 16, 2008)

Have a request for a fountain pen slimmer than a Jr Gent/Baron that posts with metal, not plastic couplings. I've made a Designer Elite Roller Ball but just not that impressed with the fittings.
It has to be available in Pt and TiN. What are my options for an upper end kit?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 16, 2008)

There are a few that are slightly slimmer, but you won't be happy with the quality.  I don't know of any that are significantly slimmer.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 16, 2008)

How about the Americanna from CSUSA. Thats a nice fountain, sleek and uses small FP nibs. oops just thought that is a a snap post pen.,  Sorry


----------



## jskeen (Dec 16, 2008)

The Berea FT Americana and RT Euro Fountain pens are available from Bill at AS in PT and TiG, and the Streamline version is available from Berea in those finishes.  If metal threads are a must, that's probably your only choice.  I have heard that you can improve the fit of the threads by polishing the internal cap threads with a felt bob in a dremmel tool with some EEE.  

A bigger concern is if the kits still come with the plastic nib/feed and housing assembly that I got on my last order.  No matter that I replaced the nib with Lou's excellent SF nibs, and fiddled with them for weeks, I never could get decent performance with them.  They would go dry if they sat more than a day, and I would have to take it out and squeeze the cartridge or converter to get it started again, the ink feed was not consistant, ect.  I finally had to give up on the kits completely till I can find some replacement sections in chrome.  However, they are the same size section as the jr. series pens use.  I also see that BB sells replacement sections, which may be the better enamel plated brass versions.  That's worth checking.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

I've done some of the Berea Euro Fountain pens. They have metal threads in both the cap and on the pen (some don't like this), and come in both platings. They are slightly smaller than the Baron too. BUT, the nib/feed that comes with them is absolute crap.

I think AS has them on closeout if you want to look. Also the Streamline is exactly the same except for the final on the pen section. Looks a little nicer.

I've stopped making them. They are nice easy kits, but the overall fit and nibs are lacking.


----------

